# Viola Ripieno?



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Finished digitizing - and perforce listening to - Michael Haydn's Concerto in C for Harpsichord and Viola, with 2 Violins, _Viola Ripieno_ and Bass. Good listening, but...

Viola ripieno is italicized because I am unfamiliar with the term. Googled it, with no useful hits. So... what the heck is it?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

It means the viola is not one of the soloists. It's with the "tutti" section.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> It means the viola is not one of the soloists. It's with the "tutti" section.


Yep ~ common marking in baroque concerti grossi, where any instrument or instrumental group would 'emerge' from the overall activity from back or middle ground and strut a solo, and then 'return to the general fold' of the ensemble (tutti.)

You will want this site resource, I think:
http://www.dolmetsch.com/musictheorydefs.htm
... from which came:
Ripieno (s.), Ripieni (pl.)	(Italian m., literally 'filling up') a term used to distinguish passages played by soloists (marked concertante, solo or obbligato) and those played by the whole orchestra (marked ripieno or tutti)


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. One of the Google hits was this:









After due consideration, I decided it didn't help.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ukko said:


> Thanks guys. One of the Google hits was this:



View attachment 40693


............:lol:.....:lol:.....:lol:.....


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

If you look at the full titles for the Brandenburg concertos you'll see that 2, 4 and 5 are for viola ripieno.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Ukko said:


> Finished digitizing - and perforce listening to - Michael Haydn's Concerto in C for Harpsichord and Viola, with 2 Violins, _Viola Ripieno_ and Bass. Good listening, but...
> 
> Viola ripieno is italicized because I am unfamiliar with the term. Googled it, with no useful hits. So... what the heck is it?


To get the idea, "stuffed turkey" in italian is "tacchino ripieno" (tacchino is the turkey).


----------

